# Decanter Set



## OtterAKL4987 (Jun 4, 2007)

My girlfriend just bought me a decanter set for my birthday and I am excited to put some booze in it. However, I really don't know much about it? What types of liquor is it best for? (I was planning on putting either scotch or bourbon in it, not at the same time of course :r) How long should you keep liquor in it? Are there any advanatges to putting liquor in there or is it just for show? Thanks and I look forward to any help.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Do you have any pictures? Decanters are for specific purposes depending on its shape. If you are a one or two bottle whiskey drinker than I think it is for sure worth using or if you plan to finish a bottle in one night. If you collect whiskey, then might as well leave it in it's original bottle.

Remember, leaded glass crystal is suppose to leach lead out over time. How much and how long does it take; I have no clue. We use leaded crystal in our port tastings, but the port is only in there for 4-10 hours.


----------



## OtterAKL4987 (Jun 4, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> Do you have any pictures? Decanters are for specific purposes depending on its shape. If you are a one or two bottle whiskey drinker than I think it is for sure worth using or if you plan to finish a bottle in one night. If you collect whiskey, then might as well leave it in it's original bottle.
> 
> Remember, leaded glass crystal is suppose to leach lead out over time. How much and how long does it take; I have no clue. We use leaded crystal in our port tastings, but the port is only in there for 4-10 hours.


Here is a stock internet photo. It looks just like this: square in shape. Thanks.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

That is for sure a whiskey decanter. Fill it with your favorite tipple, and have add it! You may want to pick up some convienence store ice as it disolves much clear than home frozen ice. A little ice bucket with a lid will be the crowning touch. Enjoy.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

There are no real advantages to the decanter, it's just for show. However there are many that look nice and it can make a good show.

I just keep mine in the bottles, then my glass and then my belly. I'll stop the whisky's travel path there.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

nice looking set:tu

I like the looks of a good whiskey decanter, I've never found much use for mine (except for my wine decanter) but they look great on my bar.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I don't use my decanter as much as I used to because of the lead. I still use the nice glasses though.

My glass wine decanter spends alot of time as a vase.


----------



## Rantavahti (Aug 27, 2016)

As long as you buy one with a tight cork/cap and it contains no lead, whisky decanter is not a bad choice. Even from a whisky aficionados point of view. Personally I don't use them but don't blame someone who does. As long as the whisky doesn't get too much oxidation and the decanter is lead-free.


----------



## Deigod (Jul 5, 2019)

I am selling some decanters for pretty cheap on ebay


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Deigod said:


> I am selling some decanters for pretty cheap on ebay


Do you smoke cigars or just here to try and sell decanters. This is not the sales section. You won't be able to post there because you have not met the criteria to sell things on puff..

Please do not try this again..

If you are interested in cigars/ pipes, we have an intro section so the members can welcome you to the group.. if not, I'll assume this will be the last time we hear from you..

Thank you

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bos1600 (Sep 12, 2019)

Deigod said:


> I am selling some decanters for pretty cheap on ebay


lol. Strong solid 1 post.

Go away

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

